# Downgrade auf stable ??

## IINeOII

UUPPPSS, hab grad festgestellt das ich mein system mit

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86

kompilert habe, zumindest einen teil davon  :Sad: 

autsch dummheit gehört bestraft,

eigentlich läufts ganz gut aber ich glaub mein problem mit wine könnt darauf besieren....

giebts ne möglichkeit alle pakete die neuer als der momentane stable stand sind nochmahls zu compilern ??=?

harr hehe heir spielen die fenster verrückt, scheint doch nich so stable *G*

----------

## tacki

emerge -u world

downgradet die packete wieder. natürlich solltest du vorher ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" raus machen wenns in deiner make.conf steht

----------

## IINeOII

Danke für die fixe antwort!  :Smile: 

hab mich schon gefragt was das blaue D bedeuten soll jetzt weis ichs, danke

für alle dies vielleicht auch nich wussten:

emerge -up world  | grep glibc

[ebuild     UD] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r9 [2.3.3_pre20040207]

                 |

                 |

             DOWNGRADE

----------

## DerMojo

Hi!

Auch dir gebe ich den Rat:

Wenn du unstable Pakete haben willst, NIEMALS ins der make.conf ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 setzen, sondern in der shell direkt vor dein emerge!

Verhindert das Vergessen-werden...  :Wink: 

MfG

Daniel

P.S.: Versuch auch mal "emerge -puD world", das durchforstet auch die dependencies.

----------

## Genone

 *IINeOII wrote:*   

> für alle dies vielleicht auch nich wussten:
> 
> emerge -up world  | grep glibc
> 
> [ebuild     UD] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r9 [2.3.3_pre20040207]
> ...

 

glibc sollte man aber nur downgraden wenn man sein System unbenutzbar machen will, da alle Programme, die mit der neuen glibc kompiliert sind nicht mit der alten funktionieren, insofern rate ich dringenst davon ab.

----------

## magir

Wollte nur meine Erfahrungen mit downgrade loswerden.

Nach dem ich kompleten Downgrade gemacht habe, ging gleich mein X Server nicht mehr. Die neu kompilation hat's getan. Und danach fing erst alles an. Ein Programm läuft gar nicht, anderes hängt immer wieder oder nimmt 100% Leistung.  Meine Empfehlung nicht downgraden, sondern einfach auf X86 stehlen und einige Zeit warten. Nach zwei, drei Monaten hat sich stable Stand dem Unstable genähert. Dann gibt es nicht mehr viel zu machen.

Oder am bemsten alle Flags noch mal anpassen und das System neu mergen, sicher ist sicher.

----------

## kairo

Hi,

da war diesbezüglich vor kurzem was in der Gentoo-User-De-Mailing-List:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Re: [gentoo-user-de] Rückkehr von "~x86" zu "x86"
> 
> Hallo Tobias...
> ...

 

evtl. ist es hilfreich. Habe es aber nicht selber ausprobiert.

----------

## leo2k

habe ein downgrade hinter mich gebracht, da mich gentoo-'testing' in den letzten wochen mehrfach zur weißglut gebracht hat.

ich habe ein

```
emerge -uD world
```

durchgeführt. ab und zu hatte ich dann noch probleme mit einzelnen libs. diese dann einfach nochmal neu compiliert (man hat ja zeit  :Smile: ) und die sache war gegessen.

gruß leo

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich würde mir an deiner Stelle keinen Downgrade antun.

Folgende Möglichkeiten von ~x86 nach x86 zu kommen, sind einfacher:

1. Neuinstallieren

2. Installierte Pakete nach package.keywords eintragen und einfach warten, bis sie stabil werden bzw. neuere stabilere Versionen rauskommen. Du musst ja gar nicht ganz warten, bis alle stabil wurden (das könnte evtl. ein Jahr oder länger dauern), aber schon nach einigen Wochen sollte der Großteil der ~x86-Pakete jetzt in x86 sein und dann kannst du viel leichter, schneller und mit weniger Risiko downgraden.

ChrisM

----------

## spielc

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Auch dir gebe ich den Rat:
> 
> Wenn du unstable Pakete haben willst, NIEMALS ins der make.conf ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 setzen, sondern in der shell direkt vor dein emerge!
> ...

 

Also DASS würde ich bestimmt nicht machen!!

Es gibt 1000 Gründe (und thread posts die sich mit der problematik beschäftigt) warum, dass NICHT gemacht werden soll...

Wenn man nicht grundsätzlich auf dem testing-zweig sondern nur ein paar testing-pakete haben will, sollte man es ins package.keywords-file eintragen

----------

## leo2k

no comment -.-

----------

## 76062563

 *spielc wrote:*   

>  *DerMojo wrote:*   Hi!
> 
> Auch dir gebe ich den Rat:
> 
> Wenn du unstable Pakete haben willst, NIEMALS ins der make.conf ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 setzen, sondern in der shell direkt vor dein emerge!
> ...

 

Richtig, das ist so ziemlich das dämlichste was man machen kann.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du unstable Pakete haben willst, NIEMALS ins der make.conf ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 setzen, sondern in der shell direkt vor dein emerge!
> 
> 

 

auch keine besonders gute Idee, da beim nächsten emerge -u world diese unstable Packete downgraded werden. Dafür gibt es /etc/portage/packages.keywords.

Siehe 'ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge foo' ist böse

----------

## jannis

Wenn du das aus der make.conf wieder raus hast und keine Probleme haben will (X-Server geht nemmer, oder das Problem mit glibc oder so):

emerge -e world

dauert seeeehhhhrrrr lange, aber geht ohne probleme.

----------

## leo2k

bei mir würde das ca 3 wochen dauern  :Smile: 

----------

## sven-tek

ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem und hier haben wir ein script dafür, vielleicht must du es noch anpassen - ich benutze es immer so:  emerge_acceptKeywords.sh =x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2

wenn du im script den emerge -vp in emerge -up änderst müsste es dir aber auch helfen können

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2120994.html#2120994

----------

## deejay

mod-edit: folgendes Post hier angehangen --slick

Hallo Leute,

will mein System jetzt endlich mal auf stable umstellen, aber es werden komischerweise ein paar Pakte geblockt, wenn ich downgraden will.

Zur Zeit ist in der make.conf ~x86 eingestellt. Ich habe es jetzt auf x86 geändert und ein

emerge -Duvp world gemacht ...

Folgende Ausgabe:

```

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/sysvinit (is blocking sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r6)

[blocks B     ] dev-libs/apr-util (is blocking net-www/apache-2.0.54-r4)

[blocks B     ] dev-libs/apr (is blocking net-www/apache-2.0.54-r4)

[blocks B     ] >=net-www/apache-2.0.54-r5 (is blocking dev-php/mod_php-4.3.11)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/lesstif (is blocking x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r3)

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 [2.5.9-r1] -build -debug -static 197 kB 

[ebuild     UD] sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r6 [5.4.20050319] -bootstrap -build -debug

...

```

Weiss jemand, wie ich die Pakte downgraden kann?? Oder wie ich generell einen downgrade durchführe???

Gruß

deejay

----------

## slick

Also ich würde so gut es geht die Hardcore-Variante machen. Entweder ein emerge -e world oder halt die Pakete die blocken deinstallieren und die dann benötigtenfalls als x86 neu mergen. Ein emerge -Duvp world wird meine Erachtens nicht klappen.

----------

## deejay

jo, habe es jetzt schon so gemacht, ersmtal ein downgrade, und dann habe ich ja gelesen, dass es mit der glibc probleme geben kann mit schon intalierten programmen, deshalb werde ich wohl danach noch ein emerge -e world mache, dauert zwar, aber was macht man nicht alles für sein System  :Very Happy: 

----------

